
Ask HN: Is there a way to measure government funding's effectiveness on disease? - alehul
The U.S. government gives staggering amounts to fund disease prevention such as $27B to domestic HIV&#x2F;AIDS efforts, $861M for Malaria, etc.<p>Is there a way in which they measure the effectiveness per dollar with each recipient of funding, or is there a way they could?
======
techjuice
They might have a report on their website on the effectiveness but it might be
easier to call, mail or email them for assistance on getting the most up to
date information. If they do not provide it or it is not available you can
submit a freedom of information act request for the information.

